#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  (7/1)部落格新增風格簡介

## 狼王白牙

[*]如需部落格介紹，請見 *新增部落格服務* 之相關公告。



*[spacer=6]2007 年 2 月 13 日  新增 5 種 部落格風格*


[spacer=2]以下風格請進入 *部落格控制台* 選用，這些風格皆為* J.C.* 所製作


[spacer=33]☆* cyan_wolf* ☆



[spacer=33]☆* cream_lion* ☆



[spacer=33]☆* pink_cat* ☆



[spacer=33]☆* khaki_cheetah* ☆



[spacer=33]☆* shadow_wolf* ☆

----------


## 狼王白牙

[*]如需部落格介紹，請見 *新增部落格服務* 之相關公告。



*[spacer=6]2007 年 3 月 1 日  新增 3 種 部落格風格*


[spacer=2]以下風格請進入 *部落格控制台* 選用，這些風格皆為* J.C.* 所製作


[spacer=33]☆* cup_rabbit* ☆



[spacer=33]☆* ocean_dolphin* ☆



[spacer=33]☆* dark_tiger* ☆

----------


## 狼王白牙

[*]如需部落格介紹，請見 *新增部落格服務* 之相關公告。



*[spacer=6]2007 年 3 月 20 日  新增 3 種 部落格風格*


[spacer=2]以下風格請進入 *部落格控制台* 選用，這些風格皆為* J.C.* 所製作


[spacer=33]☆* grass_wolf* ☆



[spacer=33]☆* gray_snowleopard* ☆



[spacer=33]☆* sky_eagle* ☆

----------


## 狼王白牙

[*]如需部落格介紹，請見 *新增部落格服務* 之相關公告。



*[spacer=6]2007 年 4 月 27 日  新增 3 種 部落格風格*


[spacer=2]以下風格請進入 *部落格控制台* 選用，這些風格皆為* J.C.* 所製作


[spacer=33]☆* orange_fox* ☆



[spacer=33]☆* family_dog* ☆



[spacer=33]☆* ice_pingiun* ☆

----------


## 狼王白牙

[*]如需部落格介紹，請見 *新增部落格服務* 之相關公告。



*[spacer=6]2007 年 5 月 29 日  新增 3 種 部落格風格*


[spacer=2]以下風格請進入 *部落格控制台* 選用，這些風格皆為* J.C.* 所製作


[spacer=33]☆* white_wolf* ☆



[spacer=33]☆* black_panther* ☆



[spacer=33]☆* wild_horse* ☆

----------


## 狼王白牙

[*]如需部落格介紹，請見 *新增部落格服務* 之相關公告。



*[spacer=6]2007 年 7 月 1 日  新增 3 種 部落格風格*


[spacer=2]以下風格請進入 *部落格控制台* 選用，這些風格皆為* J.C.* 所製作


[spacer=33]☆* love_wolf* ☆



[spacer=33]☆* snow_husky* ☆



[spacer=33]☆* green_leopard* ☆

----------

